

Show HN: enter URL, get screenshot and hosted link to image - fduran
http://site2pic.com/

======
waterside81
Cool, works well. It looks like you have some default viewport size so if
content scrolls beneath it, it gets cropped in the image:

Compare:

<http://site2pic.com/pics/littleheroes.com9474.png>

To:

<http://www.littleheroes.com>

Care to share how you're doing this? Instrumenting webkit server side?

Edit: Just discovered a ruby program that can be installed with homebrew on
OSX (brew install webkit2png). It's a command line call that does the same as
this web service:

webkit2png <http://www.google.com> webkit2png -W 1000 -H 1000
<http://www.google.com>

(Sorry OP, don't mean to take away your thunder, just thought others might
want to try this too.)

~~~
fduran
Thanks, all the magic is done with url2png.com, I'm just adding a front-face
with Twitter Bootstrap and a Django backend.

(edit) The cropping is because I've started with a 600x600 image, so taller
sites will be cropped. I may add different image sizes as options.

Also I'm thinking about adding an editor with Raphaël. Other ideas are
welcome.

One of the use-cases (for me) is to be able to quickly send a link to a
screenshot to someone (technically challenged) with a button or something
circled in red to explain "this is where you need to click".

(edit)I'm aware this can be done with command line, it's just that most people
don't know how.

------
tszming
1\. Chinese/non-English not supported?
<http://site2pic.com/pics/www.yahoo.com.hk9533.png>

2\. You use `mailhide` in the Contact Us, what is the point? (I think some
people who wanted to give you feedback might be scared by the ReCaptcha)

~~~
fduran
Thanks for the feedback

1\. I'll look into the debug log for that page.

2\. The point of reCaptcha is to thwart automated email harvesters. In any
case I'll setup a proper "contact me" web form.

------
blueplz
Didn't work the first time for www.cricinfo.com

\-- <http://site2pic.com/pics/www.cricinfo.com4813.png>

Some bugs to be worked out, but cool nonetheless :)

PS: Worked on subsequent tries

------
Sephr
This rejects TLDs (e.g. <http://io/>) and IPv6 URLs.

~~~
fduran
This tool is for websites (places you can browse to), not URIs in general,
thanks.

------
jimbocortes
really cool

